# Build a team around Kobe



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Without any superstars, I'd like to see people build a team around Kobe Bryant. This is said without any kind of sarcasm that might attract sensitive Laker fans to bash me. 

PG - Mike Bibby
SG - Kobe Bryant
SF - Joe Johnson
PF - Udonis Haslem
C - Jeff Foster

I think Bibby would do great with Kobe. He doesn't need a lot of shot attempts, and he rotates the ball. Just what Kobe needs, a PG that doesn't dominate the ball. Joe Johnson would be an awesome addition since he doesn't really need the ball too much to be an effective scorer. He's excellent for picking up the scoring slack. Both Udon and Jeff Foster are great rebounders. Jeff is 4th in the league in offensive rebounds per game, while Udon is 9th for all forwards. A perimeter game would need a frontcourt like them to make up for a lower FG% due to lack of an inside game. 

Post your lineups, make them a realistic one.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

PG: Chauncey Billups
SG: Kobe
SF: Trenton hassal
PF: Pj brown
C: Samuel Dalaembere


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

Lakerman33 said:


> PG: Chauncey Billups
> SG: Kobe
> SF: Trenton hassal
> PF: Pj brown
> C: Samuel Dalaembere


i really like this team because everyone on it can play defense which is really important.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Mitch Kupchak style

PG Chucky Atkins
SG Kobe Bryant
C Chris Mihm
PF Lamar Odom (who, by the way is a SF)
SF Caron Butler

Oh wait that's been done. How'd they do?

Me

PG Derron Williams
SG Kobe Bryant
C Chris Mihm
PF Tyson Chandler 
SF Caron Butler


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

One we have a decent shot at getting is...

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Kobe Bryant
SF: Caron Butler
PF: Tyson Chandler
C: Jamaal Magloire


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Yeah right how are you going to get those guys?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Brevin Knight
Kobe Bryant
Peja Stojakovic
Udonis Haslem
Ben Wallace


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Southern Baller Teezy said:


> Brevin Knight
> Kobe Bryant
> Peja Stojakovic
> Udonis Haslem
> Ben Wallace


Great mix of players but unrealistic


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yeah right how are you going to get those guys?


Very easily. We could either trade for or sign Tyson Chandler and trade Odom in a deal for Magloire. Or trade Odom in a deal for Chandler and trade Mihm, expirings and picks in a deal for Magloire.

Obviously, draft Williams with the lotto pick.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Here is a team that I feel we could win with:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Kobe Bryant
SF-Ron Artest
PF-Tyson Chandler
C-Jamal Magloire

I'm not saying we could acquire all of those players. Obviously, we can't. However, I think that is the type of team we should build around Kobe. 

At PG, we need a guy that is a true PG that can handle the ball most of the game. He also has to be able to create for others and hit the deep jumper. I'd also like a defender that can shutdown opposing SGs.

At SF, I would prefer a guy that can play off the ball some. He has to be able to score but he doesn't have to be a great shooter. He's got to be able to slash to the bucket, though. He's also got to be an aggressive player that gets to the FT line and generates points out of limited shots. I'd also like him to be an excellent defender. A trio of Hinrich, Kobe, and Artest would allow us to do all kinds of things defensively.

The PF doesn't have to be a great scorer but he's got to be able to crash the boards and block shots. I'd prefer an athletic body here that could score some easy buckets down low every now and then.

The C has to have low-post skills. He has to be able to score points when the ball comes to him. He's also got to have the size and strength to be a factor on defense and on the glass.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Here's a team I'd like to see the Lakers get:

PG Stephon Marbury
SG Kobe
SF Vince Carter
PF Chris Webber
C Eddy Curry


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Very easily. We could either trade for or sign Tyson Chandler and trade Odom in a deal for Magloire. Or trade Odom in a deal for Chandler and trade Mihm, expirings and picks in a deal for Magloire.
> 
> Obviously, draft Williams with the lotto pick.


Nope. Odom could be dealt for just one of those guys. Chandler can't be signed by the Lakers, the MLE will be matched in a second. You don't have the pieces to trade for both. As for Williams, with the way he's been playing he'll be gone by the time the Lakers pick.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

pg-Gary Payton

sg- Kobe Bryant

sf- Deveon George

pf- Karl Malone

c- Shaq


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Great mix of players but unrealistic


I thought so too, but we coud sign brev and Udon possibly in the offseason for not that much and trade Odom for Stojakovic.

then Maybe draft Shelden Williams, and then boom not that bad of a team


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> Here's a team I'd like to see the Lakers get:
> 
> PG Stephon Marbury
> SG Kobe
> ...




yes thats very relistic and then maybe the lakers could also get the first 5 picks in the 2005 draft aswell


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Aren't Bibby and Kobe pretty good friends? I remember Kobe really encouraging the Bibb-ster after the Lakers won in 2002.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd trade our lottery pick to Chicago plus Divac's contract to Chicago for Chandler. We'd have

pg - Antonion Daniels
sg -Kobe
sf- Odom
pf -Mihm
C- Chandler

Trade Butler to Portland for Ruben Patterson and Richie Fram. 

We'd have defense on the edge with Patterson off the bench and Daniels at pg. Have the shot blocking with Mihm and Chandler and a shooter in Fram that kid can really shoot it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nope. Odom could be dealt for just one of those guys. Chandler can't be signed by the Lakers, the MLE will be matched in a second. You don't have the pieces to trade for both. As for Williams, with the way he's been playing he'll be gone by the time the Lakers pick.


The Lakers will very likely get the chance to draft either Williams or Felton with the #10 pick. If you look at the teams that will get a higher pick than the Lakers, only Utah is in desperate need of a PG. 

Chandler could be had in a sign and trade. He'll want more than the MLE and the Bulls won't be able to afford that. He could very easily end up going to the Lakers for a combination of Cook/Vujacic and George/Medvedenko/Divac and a draft pick. I have outlined why this would happen in previous posts. The Bulls can't afford to re-sign Curry and Chandler to huge deals and expect to keep Gordon, Hinrich, Duhon and Deng. The trade would be similar to the one that Chicago did with New York this summer. Why will Chandler stay in Chicago when he can get more money and a starting position in his home town? Also, the Bulls will likely sign Donyell Marshall, who wants to go back to Chicago, to compensate for the loss of Tyson.

It would be very possible to get Magloire by trading Mihm, either Cook or Vujacic along with expiring contracts. Magloire wants out of New Orleans and that is no secret.

You're arguing that there is no chance of any of those things happening, and you're wrong. Both of the trades have logical reasonings and both of the players are likely to be traded this summer.


----------



## Nitestalker (May 3, 2004)

pg:Steve Blake
sg:Kobe
sf:Andre Iguoldala
pf:Swift
C:Biedrins

bench:
pg:Louis Williams
sgorrel Wright
sfermarr Johnson
pf:Nikoloz Tskitishvilli
C:Kendrick Perkins

you got D...you got offence....you got tonnes of youth <whole roster>....you can run<blake,kobe,iguoldala,swift>...score<abviously kobe but i think Johnson and Tsitishvilli can surprise some ppl if they get some consistent minutes and shots>...defense <kobe, iguoldala,blake,perkins>....theres not alot of huge contracts here....great....some feedback would be nice though...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nitestalker said:


> pg:Steve Blake
> sg:Kobe
> sf:Andre Iguoldala
> pf:Swift
> ...


You're joking, yeah?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Realistically:*
PG- Damon Jones
SG- Kobe Bryant
SF- Andre Iguodala
PF- Elton Brand
C- Chris Mihm

Of course, you could put it on steroids by replacing Jones with Hinrich and Iguodala with Artest. Mihm is pretty solid, but only as the decoy post player, not the main post player. Put him next to a good power forward and your frontcourt is pretty good. 

*The important things at each position are as follows, in order: *

SG- Kobe

SF- Defense and versatility. You need a guy that can lockdown opposing wing players, so Kobe can focus on his offensive responsibililites. It's also good to have a guy who can do a lot of things on the floor for you, without liabilities. 

PF- Rebounding, scoring, interior defense. You need to find a guy here who can rebound, since even some of the best centers in the leage aren't great rebounders. That same principle applies with scoring. Every good team should have a low post threat.

*Those are the three most important positions, by far.*

At point guard, you pick your weapon. You can play the tempo game and grab a guy like Felton or TJ Ford. You can get a shooter and grab a guy like Damon Jones or Rafer Alston. 

At Center, you need interior defense. If he is average at rebounding, and good at interior defense, you're set at the center position.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Realistically speaking...

Coach: Phil Jackson. Assistants; Frank Hamblin, Brian Shaw, Kurt Rambis, Tex Winters, and hopefully someone else (preferably someone that preaches defense). Ron Harper will probably be around quite a bit too like he has been the last few years, to mentor and such.

Offseason acquistions: Raymond Felton or Jarrett Jack. Eddie Griffin and/or Carlos Boozer. Raja Bell for the LLE. Lakers lose Butler, George, and Divac. Luke, Tierre, and Bobbitt walk. 

November 2005 lineup:

Atkins/Vujacic/Felton *or* Jack
Kobe/Bell
Odom/Jones
Boozer/Griffin/Slava
Mihm/Cook/Grant


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

Good Idea EHL, but do you really think Odom is a good fit for this team? There are lots of complains regarding him fitting in.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Here is a team that I feel we could win with:
> 
> PG-Kirk Hinrich
> SG-Kobe Bryant
> ...



I like this lineup, but Id prefer a perimeter shooter to stretch the defense. Hinrich and Artest have a decent midrange game, but the 3 is a big area of concern with this lineup. Hinrichs shot is either hot or cold from what Ive seen of him. Though his defense isnt great as Kirks, I think Troy Hudson would be a good fit with this lineup you proposed and a lot more realistic in acquiring. Hudson and Atkins sharing minutes would be good fit IMO.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LL, I think Odom can fit just fine as long as Phil Jackson coaches the Lakers. Otherwise no, trade him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

EHL said:


> LL, I think Odom can fit just fine as long as Phil Jackson coaches the Lakers. Otherwise no, trade him.


I can agree with that. I would be satisfied with keeping Odom, but only if Phil Jackson is our coach.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Aren't Bibby and Kobe pretty good friends? I remember Kobe really encouraging the Bibb-ster after the Lakers won in 2002.


Kobe doesn't have any friends. You'll need to build with second tier players around him because first tier players won't play with him. That bridge has been burned.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> Realistically speaking...
> 
> Coach: Phil Jackson. Assistants; Frank Hamblin, Brian Shaw, Kurt Rambis, Tex Winters, and hopefully someone else (preferably someone that preaches defense). Ron Harper will probably be around quite a bit too like he has been the last few years, to mentor and such.
> 
> ...


A Boozer/Mihm frontline wouldn't be any better defensively than the one we have now with Odom probably a worst rebounding one at that. 

I sorta like the Boozer idea after exhausting other options trying to get a shot blocker in here. 

Not big on the EG idea at all. He plays lost to me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

RG said:


> Kobe doesn't have any friends. You'll need to build with second tier players around him because first tier players won't play with him. That bridge has been burned.


This is based on what exactly conversations you've had with people around the league. Get outta here. 

Ray Allen mentioned he'd love to play with Kobe. I guess he's not 1st tier.

Shaq has been the only 1st tiered player he's beefed with and quite frankly that isn't a big deal. 

Kobe has friends around the league you're overstatring things tremendously. Players around the league aren't as Kobe consumed in a negative sense as the media is. 

Star players wouldn't want to play with AI not Kobe. Kobe has proven he can win titles with another star player. AI hasn't.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Kobe has proven he can win titles with another star player


 You didn't complete your sentence...Kobe can win with another star player, then have that star player traded because Kobe wanted to show that he could win as the main option of the team, because that star player was holding Kobe back in becoming the next great NBA star. Then show everyone that he isn't ready to lead a team yet.







> AI hasn't.


 AI never had an oppurtunity to play with another top level star. Webber has no legs and is on a big decline. And Mutombo is a great defensive center, but had little offense. But AI is always in the playoffs with a team of scrubs. I haven't seen Kobe do that yet.








> Shaq has been the only 1st tiered player he's beefed with and quite frankly that isn't a big deal.


 Frankly this was a big deal because it changed The Lakers from Championship contenders to battling The Clippers for bragging rights to LA. Quite a big deal to me.

I would also put Karl Malone as another 1st tiered player who has a beef with Kobe.

In fact, I would put Phil Jackson as a 1st tiered coach to have a have with Kobe.








> Kobe has friends around the league you're overstatring things tremendously. Players around the league aren't as Kobe consumed in a negative sense as the media is.


 Let's see if some of Kobe's "friends" would want to come to LA with a pay cut just to play with their "good friend".









> Ray Allen mentioned he'd love to play with Kobe. I guess he's not 1st tier.


Two shooting guards with one ball. Something is lacking here. (Please no dirty jokes)


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Double Post


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

tatahbenitez said:


> You didn't complete your sentence...Kobe can win with another star player, then have that star player traded because Kobe wanted to show that he could win as the main option of the team, because that star player was holding Kobe back in becoming the next great NBA star. Then show everyone that he isn't ready to lead a team yet.


Hmm, who *DEMANDED* the trade again? Just wondering...



> AI never had an oppurtunity to play with another top level star. Webber has no legs and is on a big decline. And Mutombo is a great defensive center, but had little offense. But AI is always in the playoffs with a team of scrubs. I haven't seen Kobe do that yet.


Horrible, horrible comparison. AI doesn't play in a conference where he plays Phoenix, San Antonio, Dallas, Denver, or Sacramento four times a year. AI also plays in the weakest division in the entire NBA! Third seed or miss the playoffs? That's how bad that division is. AI can lead his team to a losing record and make the playoffs. Big difference out West. 



> Frankly this was a big deal because it changed The Lakers from Championship contenders to battling The Clippers for bragging rights to LA. Quite a big deal to me.


Okay. Let's say Shaq stays and Kobe leaves. Who's going to shoot the ball for LA? Who's going to be their franchise players in two years? Please tell me. I'm dying to know.



> I would also put Karl Malone as another 1st tiered player who has a beef with Kobe.


Check that. He had beef because Kobe said they were preparing to play without him, and he'd like to focus on the players that were playing then. How is that wrong? Besides, that has all been cleared up now. Old news, get over it.



> In fact, I would put Phil Jackson as a 1st tiered coach to have a have with Kobe.


Yet the only thing that Phil has had to say these past few weeks was how big of a Kobe fan he was. Didn't Phil have _more_ problems with Shaq during his run in LA? Another terribly overblown story.



> Let's see if some of Kobe's "friends" would want to come to LA with a pay cut just to play with their "good friend".


Let's see rather than assume. Because obviously, you've exhibited zero actual knowledge on the Lakers organization.



> Two shooting guards with one ball. Something is lacking here. (Please no dirty jokes)


Personally, I don't care that much for Ray Allen. However, that doesn't mean anything. Shooting guard and small forward are relatively similar positions. Allen and Kobe could set each other up. Don't even try that ballhog comment, last time I checked, Kobe averaged six assists a game.

In the words of almost every soda bottle cap, "Sorry, try again."


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Hmm, who *DEMANDED* the trade again? Just wondering...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> Nope. Odom could be dealt for just one of those guys. Chandler can't be signed by the Lakers, the MLE will be matched in a second. You don't have the pieces to trade for both. As for Williams, with the way he's been playing he'll be gone by the time the Lakers pick.



I think it could very well happen. It would probably take Odom to pull in Chandler. After seeing how NO values talent in return for their trades (bdavis deal), I think our collection of last year contracts and someone other than Caron could very well bring us Magloire.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

tatahbenitez said:


> You didn't complete your sentence...Kobe can win with another star player, then have that star player traded because Kobe wanted to show that he could win as the main option of the team, because that star player was holding Kobe back in becoming the next great NBA star. Then show everyone that he isn't ready to lead a team yet.


Too bad there are no facts that confirm this. Good try though.



> AI never had an oppurtunity to play with another top level star. Webber has no legs and is on a big decline. And Mutombo is a great defensive center, but had little offense. But AI is always in the playoffs with a team of scrubs. I haven't seen Kobe do that yet.


Jordan didn't get anywhere in the playoffs until Pippen came along. Who cares that AI once got to the Finals with Mutombo and scrubs, Jordan never did that, was AI > Jordan? Yeah, good call. 



> Frankly this was a big deal because it changed The Lakers from Championship contenders to battling The Clippers for bragging rights to LA. Quite a big deal to me.


I don't think you understand the "deal". 



> I would also put Karl Malone as another 1st tiered player who has a beef with Kobe.


He also recently said in an FSN interview that he would have come back to play with Kobe and the Lakers had the Lakers fielded a better team. Whoops again for tatahbenitez. 



> In fact, I would put Phil Jackson as a 1st tiered coach to have a have with Kobe.


Funnily enough, it looks as if Phil Jackson will come back to coach the Lakers? It's strange how things get twisted when you don't use facts. Hell, I suppose Phil never said in an ESPN interview recently that he had repaired most of his relationship with Kobe after the Finals last June? 



> Let's see if some of Kobe's "friends" would want to come to LA with a pay cut just to play with their "good friend".


We'll see this summer, won't we? 



> Two shooting guards with one ball. Something is lacking here. (Please no dirty jokes)


What's lacking is your knowledge. No offense, but it's true, you post the same unsubstantiated garbage day in and day out. Sorry for sounding harsh, but it’s true, because you keep ignoring/denying vital details.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Heh, the CVT-EHL Connection.

*high-five*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

ClayVTrainum said:


> Heh, the CVT-EHL Connection.
> 
> *high-five*


Haha, yeah sorry, I didn't see your post. You basically were saying what I was saying.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have become very well conditioned to take on haters... Damn guys..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

tatahbenitez said:


> You didn't complete your sentence...Kobe can win with another star player, then have that star player traded because Kobe wanted to show that he could win as the main option of the team, because that star player was holding Kobe back in becoming the next great NBA star. Then show everyone that he isn't ready to lead a team yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets not play word games here lets be real. 

Shaq and Kobe both had beef with one another there was no RIGHT answer but KObe has proven he can not only win but win historically so winning 3 straight titles 3 straight titles. 

Funny isn't it. Kobe didn't trade anyone. Buss wanted Shaq gone. And he was gone. Heat wouldn't trade Wade for Shaq so why would the Lakers trade Kobe for him. 

And about KObe not showing where he could lead a team. 

No one could have lead this team anywhere. Had Kobe not missed those 14 games we might very well be a playoff team. 

Chris Mihm was our center and Odom the pf. Enuff said who would have won with that. 

AI ran Hughes off where he has nicely developed into a allstar caliber 2 guard, he wasn't gonna develop in Philly AI would never let go of the ball, Stackhouse would in fact become an allstar AGAIN not in Philly because AI wouldn't give up the ball. Deke was a legit star, Cwebb has complained of not touching the ball enough AI won't let him impact the game and back off.

Name me 1 player who has had a career year playing alongside AI, NO one because he doesn't allow it he doesn't get it that no team with him as the franchsidse player or leading scorer will ever win a title never. 

These Lakers players are having career years in Atkins, Butler, and Mihm and Odom's fg % is up with Kobe's aid. 

BTW Lakers won the title with Kobe as the teams leading scorer.

Karl Malone had beef for what exactly because he hit on Kobe's wife, Or because Kobe didn't wanna diss teammates he knew were going hard while waiting for him to make a decision Spurs complained of the same thing but it was never made a big deal. 

And Malone hasn't been 1st tiered for about 5 years. 

Phil Jackson is thinking of coaching Kobe again so he must be really beefing and upset that he wants to coach Kobe again. Phil's girlfriend says Phil said he thinks Kobe's a wonderful player and that any team he plays on has a chance to win a title. 

Who did that for Shaq GP and Malone both came to LA to win the ring and everyone and their mAma KNEW the Lakers were the teams most likely to win it. They came for the best shot at the Ring not just to make their good friend happy. You're naive if you believe that. 

Kobe's friends around the league will all be young players who want to get paid no salary breaks when your in your 20's just to play with a pal. 

I never said anything about Allen playing with the Lakers you said no one said they would and I pointed out the fact that Ray Allen said he wouldn't mind. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

-D! said:


> We have become very well conditioned to take on haters... Damn guys..


ye... us laker fans is like a gang that people try to **** wit but can't cuz we already beat people up who try to come at us!


----------

